# De Dion Bouton



## kadora (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo engine enthusiasts

This is my first post.  I am 53 years old electrician from Slovak Republic and self educated machinist.
As an airplane modeler I worked with 0.1 mm accuracy and it served me perfect for airplane models. But when I found this forum I was surprised what you guys are able to do. So I started to learn from  this forum how to do this and that and how to reach 0.01 mm accuracy.
Finally I have decided to purchase De Dion castings from Austrian Classic motors  .Company owner Mr Kornmuller is very helpful guy he patiently answered all my naive beginner questions and led me during engine building. On attached picture is finished engine .
Best wishes from Slovakia
Kadora


----------



## gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome to this wonderful forum.

Great engine,please post video of engine running.


----------



## ProdEng (Sep 28, 2012)

Kadora,

Your engine looks beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome to HMEM. That is a great looking engine. It's quite a big step machining from 0.1mm to 0.01mm accuracy


----------



## steamboat willie (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello!
That's one mighty fine engine that you have made there Kadora! For my sins I am involved with veteran cars, and a couple of my friends have single and twin cylinder models of the de Dion. It certainly was a great little car powered by a very serviceable engine, still going 100 years later. I am impressed at just how well they clip along for just two cylinders, up hill and down dale. The de Dion is an important example of an early motor car and veteran engineering, and your model of its engine serves as a superb tribute to the significance of this engine in the development of the motor car. 
Well done - a great job!
Steamboat Willie
PS where did you get the castings from?


----------



## kadora (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello STEAMBOAT WILLi
Thanks for compliment  
high quality castings comes from Austrian company.
See web page www.classic-motors.at
Owner is English speaking friendly guy .
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## the engineer (Sep 29, 2012)

hello john here 
its nice to see that engine completed i too am building that engine but our earthquakes that are still happening have prevented me from  too much shed work  but i have completed the crankcase and cylinder thanks for sharing  and welcome to the forum


----------



## gus (Sep 30, 2012)

the engineer said:


> hello john here
> its nice to see that engine completed i too am building that engine but our earthquakes that are still happening have prevented me from  too much shed work  but i have completed the crankcase and cylinder thanks for sharing  and welcome to the forum



Are you based in Christchuch. I have friends there.

I place order for some parts and castings but never came.Imagine same supplier wiped out.But prints for the model steam tractor came and this proved he is still alive.Hard to believe afterquakes still happening.

Take care.


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome Kadora, that is a beautiful engine.

I look forward to your posts so I can learn how to machine to 0.01mm. Maybe I need to adjust my machines better and get a DRO.

Jim


----------

